
Everyme (YC S11) Founders Launching Origami to Help Families Stay in Touch - erin_bury
http://betakit.com/2012/09/20/everyme-founders-launching-origami-to-help-families-stay-in-touch
======
dthedavid
How is this different from Everyme?

From Everyme.com "We believe most stories are meant to be shared with your
family and best friends". Isn't the goal of Origami the exact same thing?

Why not build the Origami features into Everyme and make it a better product?

To me, this is a sign that they're loosing focus. Either that or Everyme is
not doing very well and they are just pivoting... somehow.

~~~
olivercameron
The reason we are building a new product is because families are a very
complex thing. Everyme is being used for a whole bunch of different use-cases,
so we feel we would be doing our users a disservice by changing the product to
be just for family.

Families need tools built just for them, so that is why we made the decision
to build a new product in Origami. If anything, I think this makes us more
focused.

------
hansy
How is this different from Path or FamilyLeaf?

